# HOWTO: xorg/x11 without hald/dbus and with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE working



## vermaden (Oct 26, 2009)

There were many questions regarding the oldschool xorg/x11 setup without *hald/dbus* and with old usefull terminate method by ctrl-alt-backspace, here is a short howto how to achieve this.

*1. Install FreeBSD along with x11/xorg or add it by package.*
[font="Courier New"]*root # pkg_add -r xorg*[/font]​
*1.1. Enable and start moused(8) daemon if you already do not have it running.*
[font="Courier New"]*root # echo moused_enable=\"YES\" >> /etc/rc.conf
root # /etc/rc.d/moused start*[/font]​
*2. Generate new config.*
[font="Courier New"]*root # X -configure*[/font]​
*3. Move config to its proper place.*
[font="Courier New"]*root # mv /root/xorg.conf.new /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf*[/font]​
*4. Add needed options to config in sections ServerFlags and InputDevice.*
[font="Courier New"]*root # vi /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf*[/font]



```
Section "ServerFlags"
  (...)
  Option "DontZap"         "off"
  Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
  Option "AutoAddDevices"  "off"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  (...)
  Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
EndSection
```

The following options are needed to have working x11 without *hald/dbus*:


```
Section "ServerFlags"
  (...)
  Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
  Option "AutoAddDevices"  "off"
EndSection
```

... and following for _"three kings"_ or *CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE* terminate keyboard shrtcut:


```
Section "ServerFlags"
  (...)
  Option "DontZap" "off"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  (...)
  Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
EndSection
```
​
*5. Basic client configuration.*
[font="Courier New"]*user % cat > ${HOME}/.xinitrc << EOF
xterm &
twm
EOF*[/font]​
*6. Start x11/xorg.*
[font="Courier New"]*user % xinit -- -dpi 75*[/font]​
Example full *xorg.conf* config:


```
Section "ServerFlags"
  Option "DontZap"         "off"
  Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
  Option "AutoAddDevices"  "off"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Identifier "Keyboard0"
  Driver     "kbd"
  Option     "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
  Identifier  "xorg0"
  Screen 0    "screen0"   0 0
  InputDevice "mouse0"    "CorePointer"
  InputDevice "keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Module"
  Load "dbe"
  Load "dri"
  Load "extmod"
  Load "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Identifier "mouse0"
  Driver     "mouse"
  Option     "Protocol"     "auto"
  Option     "Device"       "/dev/sysmouse"
  Option     "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier "monitor0"
  Option     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
  Identifier "gfx0"
  Driver     "intel"
  Option     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier "screen0"
  Device     "gfx0"
  Monitor    "monitor0"
  SubSection "Display"
    Modes "1440x900"
  EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Files"
  ModulePath "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
  FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
  FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
  FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
  FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
  FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
  FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection
```
​
For comparision, for OpenBSD its like that:

*1. Install OpenBSD along with xenocara/x11.*

*2. Basic client configuration.*
[font="Courier New"]*user % cat > ${HOME}/.xinitrc << EOF
xterm &
twm
EOF*[/font]​
*3. Start x11/xorg.*
[font="Courier New"]*user % xinit -- -dpi 75*[/font]​


[font="Courier New"]*ADDED 2009/11/16
----------------
*[/font]
If you would like to disable CAPS LOCK key, then you should make the folllowing change in the xorg.conf file:


```
Section "InputDevice"
  Identifier "Keyboard0"
  Driver     "kbd"
[color="Red"]- Option     "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"[/color]
[color="Green"]+ Option     "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,ctrl:nocaps"[/color]                                                                    
EndSection
```

If you would like to also set other then default keyboard layout, then add this to xorg.conf file:


```
Section "InputDevice"
  Identifier "Keyboard0"
  Driver     "kbd"
  Option     "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
[color="Green"]+ Option     "XkbLayout" "pl"[/color]
EndSection
```


----------

